# Port of Sheerness - January 2012



## tank2020 (Jan 27, 2012)

Went for a drive and ended at a dead end, Sheerness. The History in this port is amazing, a lot can be seen around you, but criminally so much was torn down in the 6O’s, just like a lot of places, Western Heights, Dover springs to mind.

Dockyard Church
Started of with the Dockyard Church, this place is probably about as derelict as derelict can get, literally just a roofless shell, but a nice one with some good features. It has been a church, residential property and squash courts in it long history, it now awaits its fate, which is uncertain.

In its Heyday.













A bit of History taken from - http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=2735.0

_1881 November 26th. (Reported again in 1918 February 23rd.)
The H.M.Dockyard church caught fire. Mr.H.Chandler a Metropolitan Policeman was on duty. A gale was raging at the time. An hour or two before the outbreak of the fire the streets were almost deserted.
A vessel was ashore on the Red Sands with men clinging to the rigging. The heating apparatus possibly started the fire; some sparks were blown under the slates and ignited the material there about 8.30 or 9pm. The Dockyard Chapel as it was called was on fire. The parapet crashed down at 11pm burying four men, one a Pembroke Marsnew was crushed to death. 
The church was built by Nicholson in 1824 but did not open until 1829.Prior to this the church was situated on the left hand side of the new road, a thoroughfare from the High Street of Bluetown from opposite where the Red Lion stands to Sheerness Garrison. This was before the massive brick wall, which costs £50.000, was built to enclose the Dockyard from Rats Bay to Naval Terrace, and from the Church to the Gun Wharf. The present church is the fourth, which has been built in connection with the Dockyard. _






























































Centre Bastion
Went on to the second part of the Docks, this time the Napoleonic, WW1 & 2 section. The most bizarre emplacements ever. One being constructed to look like a house, it sort of reminded me of some prison camp tower. One of the towers, I believe is a remodelled Martello Tower and was an XDO Post, where they controlled the minefield. Unfortunately access to the upper levels is 2 or 3 storeys up with a distinct lack of steps.

Painted with camouflage WW1 possibly!

























































Bonus Section
Also found entry to the old Napoleonic Magazines, I suspect used in conjunction with the WW1-2 structures also. 

At this point I realised that I am not worthy of either title, Photographer or Urban Explorer, having forgotten both a torch and tripod. I now refer to myself as a “Wondering Picture Taker”. Managed to scratch around in the dark though, must have taken about 20 pics of the shell hoist until I got one that was in focus and framed mildly satisfactorily.

This section consisted of a few ammo stores that were inaccessible, a tunnel to a Shell Hoist and another ammo store and what looked like a fixing for a generator.
























































Cheers for looking
T2020


----------



## cptpies (Jan 27, 2012)

That picture through the fence is fantastic, excellent set of pics that really capture the mood of the place.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 27, 2012)

Well wandering picture taker you have done a superb job of doucumenting the place, I think you can keep the title of uban explorer. Been to Sheerness many time though it was to get the ferry going to Holland when it operated there only wish I had thought of taking photo's back then.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent stuff dude! I love picture 6 looking up through where the stairs used to be, that's class that is!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 27, 2012)

what a great splore! excellent pics too..love the spiral staircase that was..


----------



## outkast (Jan 27, 2012)

dont undersell yourself mate, those pics are fantastic, thanks for posting.

That church has some nice features, its a pity it left as a ruin.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah my old home town. Thanks tank for reviving some memories


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 27, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Ah my old home town. Thanks tank for reviving some memories



I wasn't expecting much to be honest, but the history of the Docks is amazing, its such a shame so much was torn down, I was really impressed with Bluetown aswell, I would have loved to get to the old buildings in the Dock just the other side of the wall, at least it looks like they actually doing something with them now, hopefully sympathetically.


----------



## gingrove (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the second shot after the shell lift - The shifting lobby with the boards for pegs to hold outside clothes, the remains of the change barrier and then the pegs for magazine clothes to be worn inside. These would have had no pockets or metal on them to stop people taking in contraband like smoking materials or any thing that could make a spark They would have also worn felt boots so that there were no nails that could make a spark or set off any grains of powder that got spilled. Briliant set of pics thanks for posting


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 27, 2012)

Enjoyed your pics. Also love the spiral stair case shots.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## RichCooper (Jan 27, 2012)

Superb stuff mate great set of pics thanks


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 27, 2012)

Still can't get over how many remnants of history are left here!


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 27, 2012)

gingrove said:


> Love the second shot after the shell lift - The shifting lobby with the boards for pegs to hold outside clothes, the remains of the change barrier and then the pegs for magazine clothes to be worn inside. These would have had no pockets or metal on them to stop people taking in contraband like smoking materials or any thing that could make a spark They would have also worn felt boots so that there were no nails that could make a spark or set off any grains of powder that got spilled. Briliant set of pics thanks for posting



Cheers for the info, I wondered what the gate was for, I thought maybe they had been charging entry.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 28, 2012)

She is...beautiful!
Fantastic pics as usual mate! Never seen this before, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 28, 2012)

These are great. There is some good industrial stuff in Bluetown if I remember correctly, though I must admit I haven't been down there for a few years. Love the shots of the bastion and the mags. This one is on the list for the Summer!!

Godzy


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice work and excellent find Tank


----------

